# Weekly competition 2010-19



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' F R' U F2 U R F'
*2. *U R U R2 F' U R' U2 R2 U'
*3. *U' R F2 U R2 U2 F U'
*4. *F' U' R U' F R' F' U'
*5. *R U' R F2 U R2 U R2 F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' D B' F L2 U' L F U' L' R D U R B D F2 R2
*2. *B2 L' R D B R D F2 R' F2 L2 F R' U L R B2 R U'
*3. *D L' F' R' D2 L U2 F R' F R2 U' F L' U2 F' D' U
*4. *F2 D' F' R' F U' L2 B L R F D L' R F' L D2 U
*5. *L' U' R' F2 U2 R D' F' D' L2 D L' R B U' R2 U F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw Fw' Uw Rw' R2 Uw L2 U2 B Uw R2 F D Uw F L2 B U L F2 Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 U2 L2 D' Uw U' F R2 Uw' U' L' B2 Fw' Uw F U2 L'
*2. *B2 Fw' F' L' Rw Uw Fw Uw' R U' Rw' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 Uw2 U Rw' F2 D' F' D2 L' Rw' B' F' R Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw U2 L' F' Uw2 B2 L Rw2 U2
*3. *Uw' B R2 D Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw' L' Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw' Fw' L' R' U Fw' F' R2 Uw' B2 D' Fw2 Rw' R Uw' Rw2 B' D2 Rw' D Fw L2 F2 U' Fw2 R Uw U'
*4. *D U2 F2 R' D Uw Fw2 L' R' D Uw' Rw' D' R' B2 D Uw' Rw2 Uw' L B U2 L' U2 B2 Fw2 D2 U' F D' F' D2 U2 B' Rw' Uw' U Rw2 U F2
*5. *B2 F L Rw' B2 U2 F2 Rw' U2 Rw2 R2 B Fw F2 Uw Fw' Rw' Fw Uw L2 Fw F' R2 Uw' Fw2 R2 F2 U' F U L2 Rw D F Uw' Fw U L R B

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' F2 Uw' Fw' L2 Rw Bw U2 B' U2 Bw L Lw' Rw' Fw' F2 Dw2 Bw2 F Uw2 B Lw' Fw' U2 F2 Lw' R' U2 Rw D Uw Bw2 Lw R' B' L Lw2 Bw2 L' B2 Uw' Rw' U Rw U2 L' Lw2 Rw' R' D Lw' B2 Rw2 B2 Bw2 Uw' R Fw2 Uw2 L'
*2. *L2 F2 L' Lw2 Dw' L' Lw2 Bw' Dw' R2 U Rw B' Fw' D2 B R2 D' Dw' U L2 D Fw2 Dw R B' F2 R F' D' Bw F Dw2 B2 L' Lw2 Rw' R2 D' Dw' U2 Lw B' Lw2 Rw B2 Lw' D Rw R Dw' U' F L2 B' F2 D Uw' F' Rw2
*3. *L' Bw F' D Uw B F' Uw R U2 B L' D2 R' Bw2 Fw D2 L2 Fw F' Dw' R2 D2 Lw Rw' U2 F2 Rw D' Uw' B2 Rw2 D' R2 Uw' B' Bw Fw2 F2 Lw Dw Uw B' D Uw2 Fw' L' Lw2 U' F' Dw' Uw Fw R' Dw2 Uw Lw2 Fw L Bw
*4. *Rw2 F2 R Dw2 B' R' Bw2 Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw' Rw R B' U' B2 L Rw' F2 D Uw Bw2 F2 L2 Bw2 Dw' Bw Uw' F' R' Bw L' U B Bw' U B2 Fw' Rw' Dw Rw2 F Rw R' Dw' B2 Bw2 Dw U2 Rw' U2 L F Rw B2 D2 Rw2 B2 D L
*5. *Dw2 L' Dw L R2 Bw' F2 U B Fw' Rw' F2 Dw R' Uw2 Rw D L' Bw' D Uw' L2 D2 Uw U Bw2 U R' F2 L2 D Dw2 U' B' L Lw Dw' R B' Dw Uw' Fw F2 Uw B' Fw' D Dw2 Uw2 L' Lw2 Fw' Rw' B2 Rw2 B F2 U' Rw Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D2 2L R' U F D' L' R2 D' 3F2 2R2 D 2R 2U' L U L' 3R2 2D2 3R' 2B' D' 2U U2 2L2 3R' 2R 2B L R 3F2 2R2 2U B2 2U R 2U2 2R2 B2 R' B' 2F2 3U' 3F2 R' 2F' 2D' 3U' 2F' 2D' L 2L' D' 2R' 3F2 2L B 3R 2B2 L 2L' 3R 2R2 3F' F 2L' 2F' 2R U' 2L2 D' 3F' L2 U' 2R 3F' 3U2 2U 2R2 3F2
*2. *2R2 R' 3F2 2U 3R' F 2L2 3U 2B' D' 2L2 D 2L' 3R' 2F' 3R2 D F' L' 2L2 3R2 2R2 R' B 3F2 R2 2U' 2L2 2B2 U2 2B 2U' 2B L' R F' R' 2B 2D 3U' 2U' 2L' R 2D' 2R' R2 U 2L 2R' D2 2D2 L R2 3U L 3U2 R 2B2 3F' 2U 3F' 2U2 3F' 2F' F' 3R' B 2L2 3F L' 2B 3F' D2 F' 2D' U2 2F' D 2D' B2
*3. *B2 2B 3F' 2F' F' D2 U' F L2 B 2L U' 2R' U B 2B2 2F2 U B' 3U2 2L' 2R2 D 2D2 3U 2U2 U2 R2 B' R' 2U' 2F2 D 3F F D' 2D2 3U' B' 2B2 U2 R2 D2 2D' 2L2 2R 2F2 D' 2D' 2R F2 2R2 3F' F' L2 2F' D R' F2 L 2R' 2D2 R' F 3R' 3F2 R D2 U' 3F2 U 2B 2L2 3R2 2R 2U2 3R' 2D 2U' 2B'
*4. *L' 2L' 2B' 2F R2 2F2 L2 2L R2 3U 2U B F 2U' 2B2 3F2 F2 L 3F2 D 2D2 B' D2 3R' 3U' U 2R2 3F' D L2 3F L2 2L 3R R' 2D 2F2 3R 2D 2L2 B2 L2 B' 2B2 3F 2F' 2D2 3F' U2 2F' D' L 3R2 2R R' 2D' 3F F 2D' L 2R2 3F 2F2 2D2 2U' 2R2 R' 2B2 3F' F2 3U2 2R B 2B' 2L2 B2 2L R D' 3F2
*5. *L R' 2D' 2U' U R' 3U 2R 3F' D2 2U' U2 2R R' 2D2 3R 2R2 2D 2L' 3R2 R2 D2 3U' 2U' L2 3F' U2 2F' D' 2U2 U2 L' 2L' 2R2 2B U 3R' R2 2F L' 3F' 2F2 D2 2R2 U' B' 2B' 3R 3F 2U2 2B 2L' R 2F' F2 3R U' 2B' 2D2 2L' 3F 2L2 3U' 3R2 3U2 L2 2R' 2D F2 2U R 2U2 2F U2 2L D' 2D U2 3R F

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B' 3L 3D 2L 3F F2 2R2 2D' 3B U2 2L' 2D 2U' 2B2 D 3F 2U' 2B 3L2 2D2 R2 2B2 2F2 3L' F2 3U' L 3U2 F 3L 3B U' 2B' 3B 3F 3R D 2L2 3L' 3R U2 L2 U' R B2 3F 2R 3U U2 2R2 D 2B2 2D2 3R R' 2B2 3R' B' 2R 3U2 L 3R U' 2B2 2L' 3R2 2R2 2D2 2U2 3R 2F2 D' 2D2 2U2 3F L2 3U 3B U' B' 2R' 3B' 2L 3F' 2R' D2 R2 D2 2D' 3D2 L 2F 3L 3U 3L 3U' 2U' B' D2 F2
*2. *2L2 3B' 3D' 3B2 F 3L 2D2 2L2 3R' 2B2 2D' B 3B 3F F' R' 3B F 2L' 3B F' L2 R B2 2F2 F' R 3D2 3U' L2 3L 3U 2B F' 3U2 U2 2R2 U' 2B 3D2 2L R' 3B' 3U' 3R' 3F2 D2 3D2 U2 L R 3D' 2U' 3B2 2D2 L' 3R 2U' 2F2 3L 2D2 3U' 2L 2U L' B2 F2 2L' 2F2 D 2U' U 2L 3B U' 3R 3B2 3F' 2L2 3D' 3R 2U U2 L2 2R2 2B2 3D2 3F 3R 2F L 3R B2 3R 2U' 2F' R2 3F 2F 2D
*3. *3F2 3L 2B 3B2 F 3R2 3D' 2R 3F' 3L2 3R2 3F2 2D' U 2B' 3B' F' R 3F2 2D 2U U' 3F2 2F 2L2 D B 3B' 2F L 3B 2D2 3B' 2F2 2R R2 U L2 R2 2F' 2U2 3F' D 2L' B2 3B' 3F F' 3R 3B' 3D L2 3D 3U' F2 2L2 2U 2R 2D' U F2 2D' 3F 2F' 3L 2R' R B' 3B2 3R' 2R2 D2 2U' U B 3L 2R' B' L 2U2 2B 3B' 3F 2D2 2L2 F D2 R2 2B2 U' 3R' 3F2 L2 3R R B2 D' L 3B2 3L2
*4. *B' 2U2 2L2 3R' 3F2 D2 2D' L 3F 3U' B 2F 2R2 3B2 D' U' F' D' 2F2 3U 3L' 2R' 3F' 2F F' U' 3F2 2R2 3D 3U U2 F D 2B' 3L2 R' 2F 2L' 3L2 3R 3U 3L2 3B' 2L2 2U 3B F2 3U2 3L' 3R2 R2 3D' R' B' 2F' L 2U' 3R 2U 2R2 3D2 2L2 2U' 2B' 3B2 2U2 2L 2B' 2R' 3B' 2D' 3U 3L2 B2 D U' 2L D2 3F 2F 3D' 2F2 2U L R 3B2 2U' 2R F' 3D2 L D2 2D 2R2 D' 3B2 F' D' 2D B'
*5. *2R2 3D' 3U' 3R R2 B 3F F2 U' 2F 3L' 2B2 U 2L2 3L' 2B F' L2 B' 3F 3U2 3R 2R' B 2B' 3B' F2 D2 3D' 2F2 R2 D' 2D B F2 D 2D 3U2 B 3D2 2U' 2L2 3L 2F2 3U' 2F' 3R 2R' 2B2 2L' U' F' 3L2 U2 2L D 3U' 3F F' 2D 2U' 3B2 3D' B' 2D U2 3B' 2U 2B' 3F L R' F' 2R D 2D 2R2 3F2 F2 D 3D' 2U2 3L 3B 3L2 3R' 2U2 B 3B2 3R 3F2 R2 B' R2 2U' 3F 2F 2L' 2U' 3B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' F U' R2 F R U' R
*2. *R' F' U' R2 F R' U2 F2
*3. *F' R2 U' R' F2 R' F R2 F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L U B L' B2 U2 B2 R' F D B2 D2 R F L' F D U
*2. *L2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 L' B' R2 B' D F L R2 B' D L' U'
*3. *U R B' L R B2 D' B' L F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' B' R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' L' D2 Fw Uw U2 Fw2 F Rw R' D F Uw' Rw' R2 Uw2 L2 R B' F Rw' D U' F Rw D' Rw D' Uw2 F' D U2 Rw2 Fw' F Rw' U2 Fw2 R'
*2. *Fw' F' Rw B' D Uw2 U2 Rw Uw L D' Uw' F' U' B2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 F2 R' Uw2 B F Rw Uw2 Fw' U2 B2 Uw Fw' Rw' B' Fw' R2 Fw2 L' Uw' U F U2
*3. *U2 Rw Fw2 Rw' B2 F2 Uw2 Fw Uw F2 Rw2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D' R' Uw U' L' R' F2 Uw' U2 R2 D Uw' L B2 F2 L U' Rw2 U F2 D' Fw' R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw B Rw2 R B2 Bw' R' Fw D2 Dw Lw2 Bw Lw Fw L2 D' Dw2 Uw U2 L' R2 B' R' Uw F2 U B2 Bw Fw F2 U2 Bw2 Fw D Dw Uw2 U R2 U2 Lw2 Uw Bw' L Dw' U F Rw Dw2 Uw' B2 Lw2 Uw' Rw B' Dw Lw2 D' B2 Fw2 D
*2. *L D2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 F U2 L' Rw Uw' L2 B Bw2 Fw' Rw2 U Fw Lw2 Dw' Fw2 R' B2 Dw2 Uw' U R2 B2 Bw U2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw' D2 Rw' R B' Dw U Lw R D' Lw2 B Dw Bw Lw Dw Lw2 F Uw2 U2 R' D' Dw Fw2 D' Bw' F Rw' Dw2
*3. *R2 B2 F Uw' B2 Fw Rw Dw' Fw F Lw2 Dw' R Fw2 Lw2 B' L Uw' B Lw2 Uw2 R2 D2 Fw2 F Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw R' Dw Rw D' Dw2 B Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw' Lw' D' U2 B' D2 Lw' Bw U L R' F2 L U' L' Fw' R B' D' Dw2 U2 F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' L' U L B2 D' R2 B' F' D2 F2 U R' U F2 L2 F'
*2. *U2 R D2 B D2 U' R2 D' R' B' D U B L D' F' L2 D2
*3. *L' R2 D' B2 L D F L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L' F2 D' U2 L2
*4. *F' R D2 B L F2 U2 B D2 U' R U' B D L' U' L2 R'
*5. *L2 B2 R' B' U2 L U F R' D2 R2 D' U2 F' L' D' U' R2
*6. *D' R2 B2 U' F L' U L U R2 D' F2 U2 B R2 U2 L' R
*7. *L' F2 U' B' L D2 L2 U' R2 D' R F U2 B' D' U2 L' U'
*8. *F' D' R D' L B' L D' B' D L F D L2 U L B' D
*9. *D' L2 B U' L R D R D R' F2 U2 R2 F R U2 F' U
*10. *U R F R' U L' U L2 R' B L F D U F2 R2 F2 R2
*11. *F' L D' L2 D U2 F' D2 B U' R B R2 B D2 B2 F2
*12. *U2 R D' F D B' F U' L F' D2 B2 F U2 B F D
*13. *D2 B' D R' U R F2 L2 F' U F2 L' U' L2 F' U'
*14. *F2 L2 D2 B' R' D L B D2 U L' R D2 U' B' R' D U
*15. *U F2 U' L2 U' B' U F' L' F' U F' R B' D' U' B2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F U2 R U L2 F' D2 L B2 U2 R' B L2 U2 R F' U2 R2
*2. *L' B2 L' F L' D2 L' B U' R2 F R' U' F' L' R2 D2
*3. *B' R2 D' L' R2 D' U2 B2 L2 F U' R' D' B L2 R2 B
*4. *F2 U R U B2 F R D' F2 L' B' D' F D U' R' U F
*5. *B' D' U' B F2 L' U F' R2 D B' F' D2 R' F U' F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 B2 U' B D2 B' D B F D' B2 R D U R' F L F2
*2. *B' D' R' U' R U' B2 D R B R U F' R D' R D2
*3. *D L' D L D B' D2 B' D2 L U F2 D' B' U2 B' F' L2
*4. *L2 B D2 F2 U R' B L2 F' L R2 U2 F R U2 F R2
*5. *U2 B' F' U F2 U' R D2 B U2 L' F2 D F D' F2 R2 D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' B F U R2 B' F' L F' D U2 L' D U B2 R' D U2
*2. *U2 L2 F D' F L' B' U B L' U2 L B D U R U R2
*3. *F D' U2 R' F L2 F2 U2 F' D2 U B R2 F D' B2 U
*4. *L2 R B D2 L D B2 U' B' U2 B R' B' F2 R U L U'
*5. *D' F U B2 R' D R U B' L2 R2 F2 L D2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' B2 U B L' B2 F L' B2 L F U R D2 L2 D' L F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U' F U R2 U F' U
*3. *D' F' D L2 B' L' B F D2 B' L B' D2 R U' B2 U F2
*4. *L2 R2 B L2 Rw D' U' L Rw' R2 Uw2 L' Rw' Uw' R2 U2 Rw' D Uw' Rw R2 B2 Rw Uw B2 F R' U2 Fw2 L2 R' D2 U2 B' Uw' L Rw R Fw Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R U' R F' U2 R2 F' U
*3. *B2 F' L2 U F L' D' F' U R2 D B2 D2 B L R U
*4. *Fw Rw D R Fw2 U2 Fw2 U' L2 Uw' Fw L' D Uw2 U B Fw' D' B F2 R2 Fw2 R D' B2 Rw2 R B' F L' Uw2 R' Fw L Rw2 Fw2 Rw' R' U2 B
*5. *U Fw F2 L U' L2 Rw' D Dw R Bw' Rw Bw' L' B2 Bw U' R F Dw' R' U' Bw' Lw F R2 F2 Uw' U' L' F U2 F2 L' Dw' R D Fw2 Rw' R' D' Bw2 Fw2 F U L2 Fw' R' D2 U Lw2 Dw Lw2 F' L R' Uw' Lw Bw Fw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=-1 / ddUU u=5,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=1 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R' U R L' U' R' l b u
*2. *U' L' U R L' R' L' l r' b u
*3. *B' L' R' L B' U L r' b
*4. *L U' R B' U' R B' U l' r' b u'
*5. *U B U B L' R U' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) (-3,6) (-3,1) (6,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (-5,0) (0,5) (0,3) (4,0) (-4,0) (0,5) (6,4) (3,2) (0,4) (0,0)
*2. *(6,-4) (0,-2) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,0) (0,3) (1,2) (-4,3) (2,3) (0,2) (-2,0) (-2,0) (-2,3) (-4,2) (6,0) (-4,1) (0,0)
*3. *(0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0) (-3,0) (4,0) (3,4) (-4,0) (1,0) (5,2) (2,4) (0,2) (4,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (2,3) (6,5) (6,0) (0,0)
*4. *(-5,3) (0,-3) (6,2) (0,3) (-4,0) (-2,0) (3,0) (-3,1) (6,5) (-1,2) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,0) (-2,2) (5,4) (4,4)
*5. *(-5,0) (0,3) (0,5) (3,0) (6,3) (6,0) (2,3) (2,0) (0,1) (0,2) (-2,5) (6,0) (4,4) (-4,0) (0,4) (-2,2) (3,2)


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 5, 2010)

2x2: 5.19, 6.56, 6.30, 4.90, 3.82 = 5.46 
3x3: 16.10, 28.69, 17.98, 17.31, 18.94 = 18.08
4x4: 1:35.63, 1:21.23, 1:19.99, DNF(1:28.69), 1:28.84 = 1:28.57
5x5: 2:26.38, 2:22.49, 2:33.29, 2:19.08, 2:16.99 = 2:22.65
6x6:
Megaminx: 1:56.79, 1:37.82, 1:32.94, 1:55.28, 1:37.87 = 1:43.66
Magic: 1.81, 1.46, DNF(1.44), 1.65, 1.50 = 1.65
Master Magic: 4.15, 4.11, 3.86, 7.40, 3.53 = 4.04 trying a new method
Square-1:
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF
3x3 BLD:
3x3 OH: 45.23, 44.18, 53.81, 42.84, 49.13 = 46.18 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:44.43 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:16.40


----------



## coinman (May 5, 2010)

3x3: 27.53 (31.71) (23.53) 25.08 31,25 = 27.95
I played with my helicoptercube for eight hours before this, a normal cube feels strange after that 
Add helicoptercube for the next weekly


----------



## Neo63 (May 6, 2010)

2x2: 4.16, 4.28, 4.64, 3.91, 3.84 = 4.12
I should finish learning CLL
Pyraminx: 8.52, 5.70, 5.65, 5.73, 7.31 = 6.25
2x2 BLD: DNF[2:39.36], 54.13, 1:38.23 = 54.13
Pretty fail.
3x3: 14.49, 16.02, 14.95, 16.08, 18.91 = 15.68
Fail last solve...
OH: 29.93, 29.55, 29.63, 31.53, 28.64 = 29.70
I really should learn the 2-gen Z perm...So consistent =D


----------



## Baian Liu (May 6, 2010)

*3x3:* (15.42), (25.56), 15.82, 17.74, 18.44 = 17.33
*OH:* 38.68, 41.88, (36.35), (50.24), 48.20 = 42.92
*2x2:* 3.43, (4.46), 3.86, (2.64), 2.83 = 3.37


----------



## Elliot (May 6, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.15, (5.59), 5.72, (7.38), 6.80 = 6.22

*3x3:* (15.52), 17.38, 19.30, (20.58), 18.33 = 18.34

*3x3 One-Handed:* 33.16, 27.80, (25.75), (33.34), 30.69 = 30.55
:fp

This week was awful for me. I probably should have warmed up.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 6, 2010)

*2x2*: (3.34), 3.63, 3.46, (6.11), 4.05 = 3.71 
YAY 
*3x3*: (15.58), 14.81, 15.52, (11.68), 13.02 = 14.45
Sweet ^_^ The 11 surprised me.


----------



## sz35 (May 6, 2010)

*2x2x2* 5.03,(9.09),5.61,6.71,(5.02) = *5.79* Yeah! Awesome!
*3x3x3* (17.93),16.98,16.94,(14.23),16.02= *16.65* Nothing special
*4x4x4* 1:08.28,1:08.00,(1:10.04),(1:02.01),1:05.94= *1:07.41 * Nice!!
*5x5x5* 1:57.48,(2:09.18),1:58.91,2:02.12,(1:46.53) = *1:59.50* Awful! The only good solve is the last one all the others are ****! I have to restart practicing 5x5!
*2x2x2 BLD* 1:02.88,48.28,1:10.88 = *48.28*
*3x3x3 BLD* DNF,DNF,DNF = *DNF* Bad week 
*OH* 31.00,33.88,31.58,(DNF),(28.27) = *32.15* Good 
*234 relay 1:41.40* Bad 2x2,Awful 3x3,Bad 4x4= FAIL


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 6, 2010)

Clock: 22.15, 15.69, 17.46, 18.56, 18.42 = *18.15*
Suck


----------



## mande (May 6, 2010)

2x2: 4.86, (8.24), 6.67, 7.15, (4.49) = 6.23
Comment: Excellent.

3x3: 18.99, 17.03, (16.22), (20.74), 18.90 = 18.31
Comment: Decent.

3x3 OH: (33.32), (45.81), 34.60, 38.18, 43.46 = 38.75
Comment: This shows my lack of practice.

3x3 FMC: 28 moves
Solution: F R' U2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 D2 B2 D U2 R' U' R U' L' B' L2 U' L' U2 B2 U' = 28 moves

Explanation:


Spoiler



2x2x3: F R' U2 R' D2 B2 D
Switch to inverse scramble with premoves D' B2 D2 R U2 R F'
Leave 3 corners: U B2 U2 L U L2 B L U R' U R U2
Invert above skeleton: F R' U2 R' ([email protected]#) D2 B2 D U2 R' U' R U' L' B' L2 U' L' U2 B2 U'
Insert at ([email protected]#): R' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 (cancels 1 move)


Comment: This was simply awesome. I know I may have been able to do better on the insertion, but I'm really really happy as this is my first sub 30 ever.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 6, 2010)

3x3: (42.28), 34.00, 35.93, 30.58, (24.46) = 33.50


----------



## cubedude7 (May 6, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 4.89, (6.43), 5.77, 5.92, (4.77) = 5.53, nice.
*3x3x3*: 18.17, (16.85), 17.81, 18.96, (22.40) = 18.32, what a f**king bad scrambles, unbelievable I could still get a 18 avg.
*4x4x4*: 1:14.51, 91:37.77), 1:20.02, (1:03.02), 1:11.84 = 1:15.46, could have been so much better without the 3rd solve....
*5x5x5*: (2:08.99), (2:29.97), 2:10.94, 2:23.22, 2:14.82 = 2:16.32, the adjustable core is very nice, bt I haven't been practising 5x5 for a long time, my times suck now...
*6x6x6*: 4:09.63, (3:41.62), 3:55.81, (4:30.78), 4:12.53 = 4:05.99, jay PB, and two sub-4's 
*7x7x7*: (6:54.00), (6:24.36), 6:47.80, 6:51.23, 6:20.54 = 6:41.13, nice, all sub-7 
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF(53.54), 41.52, 24.29 = 24.29, jay, PB 
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(1:45.10), 1:45.10, 1:37.62 = 1:37.62, lol, two similar times!
*3x3x3 OH*: 51.54, 53.12, 52.31, (55.70), (44.09) = 52.33, nice worst time, also very constant 
*Pyraminx*: 7.21, 9.86, (5.96), (13.90), 9.75 = 8.94, sub-9 
*Megaminx*: 2:10.42, 2:11.48, (2:57.97), 2:08.97, (2:06.23) = 2:10.29, 3rd solve, first time a piece popped out of my mefferts minx 
*Square-1*: 26.81, (50.86), 26.32, 26.45, (24.79) = 26.53, fail, before this avg, I had 23.66 avg12.....What the hell!?!
*Clock*: 13.86, (10.49), (14.08,) 13.63, 11.69 = 13.06, nice single, close to sub-13.
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:48.91, never, ever screwed a 4x4 solve up like this....could have been sub-1:30 easily.
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*:


----------



## PM 1729 (May 6, 2010)

*3x3x3 FMC : 34 moves*

Scramble: D' B2 U B L' B2 F L' B2 L F U R D2 L2 D' L F'

Solution : F U2 D2 R' U D' B2 F2 D B' D' F2 D B U' B2 U' B' U2 B2 U' B' U B' U' B' R B2 L' B2 L R' B2 D (34)



Spoiler



Explanation:
D' on inverse scramble creates pair

Premove D for scramble:
X-cross: F U2 D2 R' 
2nd pair: U D' B2 D U'

Switch to inverse with premoves
U D' B2 D U' R D2 U2 F'
On inverse: F2L-1 +EO: D' B2 R L' B2 L B2 R'

Finally, switch to scramble with premoves:
R B2 L' B2 L R' B2 D(8)
X-cross: F U2 D2 R' (4)
F2l-1 + EO: U D' B2 D* U' (5)
F2l: B2 U' B' U (4)
Leave 3 corners: U B2 U' B' U B' U' B' (8-1=7)
Insert at *: D' F2D B' D'F2D B (8-2=6)

Also, found this (linear) :
2x2x2: F R2 L F2 D' (5)
2x2x3+edge: L B U2 B' U L' U B' (8) 
F2L: L2 B L2 B' L2 B L D' B' D (10)
OLL: D' B' L B L D (6-3=3)
PLL:D' L D L' D2 B' L' B L D B D' B' D2(14-3=11)



I thought the linear solve was 33 moves . Too much NISS.


----------



## Kirjava (May 6, 2010)

*3x3x3*

14.60, 19.31, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 6, 2010)

*3x3x3:* (14.26), 12.33, 12.34, (9.76), 12.45 = 12.37
Bad  But okay single 
*Pyraminx:* 8.04, 10.77, 11.38, (15.00), (6.48) = 10.06
Damn, not sub-10  6.48 was very lucky.
*3x3 OH:* 26.12, (23.37), 28.46, 29.50, (32.36) = 28.02
Slow :'(
*5x5x5:* (2:02.82), 1:47.61, 1:36.52, (1:35.99), 1:44.47 = 1:42.87
YES!!! PB avg  (later I rolled, which gave me an 1:36 avg!)
*Multiple Blindfolded:* 3/3 in 13:44.63 = 3 points
I could finally get myself to do Multiple BLD again  So I am very pleased =)
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 25.97, 24.72, DNF = 24.72
Good result  The DNF was off by 2 corners and the time was 8.48.
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF, 2:21.77, DNF = 2:21.77
Worst attempt since ages! 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNS, DNS
NOOOOOOOO! Time was 16:53, and all centers were solved and edges "paired", but it looked just like a 3x3 scramble on a 4x4 when I was done. That means I missed my very last setup et edges


----------



## bamboocha (May 6, 2010)

*3x3: *25.78	(26.50) 25.20 25.58 (23.88) = 25.52
Comments: My A-III locks up way too much. Can't wait to get the A-V.
*3x3 OH: *53.32 54.98 (DNF) (39.92) 59.53 = 55.94
Comments: PB average and single. The DNF was just an unsuccessful G-perm.
*4x4: *(2:42.14) (2:02.72) 2:15.45 2:31.05 2:13.95 = 2:20.15
Comments: PB avg and single. I think I was very lucky coz I had no OLL parities.
*2x2: *(8.17) (12.25) 12.02 11.07 10.21 = 11.10
Comments:My worst 2x2 avg ever. Should really practice Ortega more.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 6, 2010)

2x2: 2.90, 3.01, 2.41, 2.76, 2.65 = 2.77
3x3: 10.56, 11.49, 10.25, 14.03, 11.10 = 11.05
4x4: 51.38, 47.31, 52.53, 52.07, 50.85 = 51.44
5x5: 1:36.54, 1:43.97, 1:41.47, 1:22.85, 1:41.14 = 1:39.72 - Good single 
6x6: 2:52.47, 3:01.01, 3:02.96, 2:56.70, 3:28.29 = 3:00.22 - no good solves  sorry joey  Last one was good but I had a pretty big pop..
7x7: 5:02.93, 4:50.08, 5:10.77, 5:13.36, 4:48.48 = 5:01.29
2x2 BLD: 23.62, 21.07, 7.07 = 7.07
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:50.62), DNF(1:31.92), 1:26.96 = 1:26.96
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD: 2/2 5:43 - didn't feel like doing more than two this week.
3x3 WF: 2:01.04, 2:03.56, 2:04.78, 2:23.43, 2:27.56 = 2:10.59
3x3 OH: 19.84, 23.21, 19.74, 18.57, 26.38 = 20.93
3x3 MTS: 1:04.55, 1:21.32, 1:11.12, 59.66, 1:19.56 = 1:11.74
2-4 relay: 1:10.24
2-5 relay: 3:02.83
Magic: 1.50, 1.52, 1.47, 1.82, 3.34+ = 1.61
Master Magic: 3.89, 4.22, 4.25, 4.12, 3.72 = 4.08
Clock: 11.48, 9.57, 11.10, 10.95, 10.15 = 10.37
Megaminx: 1:03.29, 1:04.05, 1:01.82, 58.93, 56.53 = 1:01.35
Pyraminx: 3.51, 4.70, 4.48, 4.98, 2.59 = 4.23 - nice scrambles 
Square-1: 25.87, 19.93, 19.65, 17.88, 20.64 = 20.07

3x3 FMC:


----------



## joey (May 6, 2010)

Simon: you should make a video of this weeks 6x6 uppy eyes:


----------



## Isbit (May 6, 2010)

*2x2 BLD:*
*3x3 BLD:*
*4x4 BLD:*
*5x5 BLD:*
*Multi:*


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 6, 2010)

*2x2* : (2.27), (4.57), 4.14, 3.56, 2.63 = 3.44

*3x3 OH* : 19.59, (23.77), (18.20), 18.60, 21.37 = 19.85
Amaaazing 

*3x3* : 13.16, 12.86, 13.06, (12.49), (15.15) = 13.02

*Megaminx* : (1:39.77), 1:32.87, (1:20.59), 1:21.81, 1:25.85 = 1:26.84

*Square-1* : 44.77, 35.16, (45.06), 37.34, (34.12) = 39.09
2 bad solves haha

*4x4* : (59.70), 54.55, (49.10), 53.77, 50.98 = 53.10

*5x5* : 1:49.99, (1:47.08), 2:05.19, 1:56.66, (2:21.02) = 1:57.28

*2x2 BLD* : 17.39, DNF(21.51), 52.83 = 17.39
First was just dumb  I tried something new on the last one

*3x3 BLD* : 2:02.56, DNF(2:44.94), 1:56.65 = 1:56.65
So rusty.

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:25.93

*2-3-4-5* Relay : 3:24.26


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 6, 2010)

*2x2*
DNF DNS DNS DNS DNS = *DNF*
My eastsheen 2x2 fell to pieces during the first solve...

*3x3*
21.16, (27.43), 20.47, (19.10), 23.05 = *21.56*
That's more like it.

*4x4*
3:19.96, 3:11.74, 3:22.88, (2:29.11), (3:32.57) = *3:18.19*
Average is meh, but 2:29 is PB. It had OLL and PLL parity.

*5x5*
(5:40.38), 6:05.29, 6:43.09, 5:47.51, (7:30.32) = *6:11.96*


*3x3 FMC*
Scramble: D' B2 U B L' B2 F L' B2 L F U R D2 L2 D' L F'

Solution *51 moves*:
F' U2 D' B' D L D2 L D R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R L U2 L' U L U' L2 U' L U' L' U L B U2 B' U' B U' B2 U2 B U B' U B U'


Spoiler



EOLine: F' U2 D' B' D L D2 L D (9/9)
F2L:
1: R U' R' U R U' R' (7/16)
2: U2 R' U' R U' R' U R (8/24)
3: L U2 L' U L U' L2 (7/31)
4: U' L U' L' U L (6/37)

LL: B U2 B' U' B U' B2 U2 B U B' U B U' (14/51)


----------



## ManasijV (May 6, 2010)

4x4: 1:46.57, 1:41.61, 1:43.85, 1:55.06, 1:33.25
NP OP OP DP NP
Getting faster 
3x3: 14.61, 12.67, 14.00, 14.66, 13.65
3x3 OH: 28.12, 17.58, 23.55, 24.22, 26.63
Amazing 2nd solve. I don't remember the OLL but U perm.
3x3 BLD: DNF (1:54.43), 1:13.08, 1:36.04+
DNF 2 flipped edges.
2x2: 3.80, 7.74, 8.88, 6.82, 6.79
I just got my 2x2 a few minutes ago  First was OLL skip and the rest could be seen too.
2x2 BLD: 31.68, 27.14, 18.39
Very easy last scramble.
2-3-4 Relay: 2:18.42
Bad 3x3 stage on the 4x4. Edges were paired at 1:35. DP 
3x3 MultiBLD: 2/3 10:08.49
Bad time and bad result.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 6, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2*- 6.25 11.47 9.99 10.89 8.82 =* 9.90*
*3x3*- 22.80 22.14 24.05 21.04 20.13 = *21.99*
*4x4*- 1.23.24 1.31.58 1.21.17 1.26.52 1.24.84 = *1.24.87*
*5x5*- 2.40.56 2.19.99 2.25.53 2.51.09 2.37.68 = *2.34.59*
*6x6*- 4.41.43 4.43.37 4.48.96 4.41.83 DNS = *4.44.72*
*7x7*- 7.57.90 6.30.91 7.03.81 8.02.85 7.21.13 = *7.27.61*
*2-4 Relay*- *2.07.89*
*2-5 Relay*- 4.51.96
*3x3 OH*- 58.18 1.14.87 1.04.08 1.01.74 1.20.14 =* 1.06.88*
*Clock*- 18.99 14.71 13.95 16.83 17.14 = *16.23*
*Magic*- 2.24 1.77 1.65 1.83 1.58 = *1.75*
*Master Magic*- 3.17 3.09 2.93 3.44 2.93 = *3.06*
*Megaminx*- 3.03.31 3.14.49 3.21.01 3.22.77 DNS = *3.19.42
**Pyraminx*- 15.30 9.35 19.80 21.19 15.48 = *16.86*
*2x2 BLD*- DNF DNF 28.55 = *28.55* _Comment: Success! Used speed blind on last. It was too temoting not too._
*Square1*- 1.06.21 1.34.36 55.90 1.17.00 1.35.49 = 1.19.19 _Comment: I learnt another EP alg this week, so thats now 2+parity I know lol_
*MTS*- 1.23.48 1.58.66 1.46.89 2.02.63 DNS = *1.55.96*
*FMC*- *55* MOVES


Spoiler



L' F L U2 L' R2 x2 [6/55]
U2 R U L U L' [12/55]
R' U B U' B' U L' U' L [21/55]
U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R z [29/55]
U L F' L' F [34/55]
L' U' L U' L' U2 L z' [41/55]
L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U [55/55]


----------



## jave (May 6, 2010)

2x2x2: 12.33, 14.15, 14.91, 4.55, 9.72
3x3x3: 30.75, 21.84, 31.44, 30.30, 28.84
4x4x4: 1:40.94, 1:39.46, 1:48.08, 1:50.22, 1:46.43
5x5x5: 3:36.08, 4:29.80, 3:37.75, 3:46.30, 3:45.78
3x3x3 OH: 1:04.40, 1:05.06, 1:02.02, 1:04.33, 57.21
3x3x3 MTS: 6:13.77, 4:20.59, 2:47.13, 2:53.90, 2:31.97
2-3-4 Relay: 2:39.33
2-3-4-5 Relay: 5:36.19
Magic: 3.55, 3.50, 2.19, DNF, 4.02 
Sq-1: 2:16.91, 1:29.46, 1:25.94, 1:10.90, 1:02.96

Comments: 
Very sad with my OH performance. But at least I got one sub-60. 
And I totally failed Magic.  
Enjoyed the 2-3-4-5 Relay 
It's been a month since I last touched Sq-1. My results for this week's Sq-1 sucks for me.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 6, 2010)

joey said:


> Simon: you should make a video of this weeks 6x6 uppy eyes:



The whole average?  
Or just a single solve?


----------



## joey (May 6, 2010)

Whole average 

I'm just trying to get better at 6x6, and I'd like to see more videos


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 6, 2010)

joey said:


> Whole average
> 
> I'm just trying to get better at 6x6, and I'd like to see more videos



hm... I won't be able to fit 5 solves in 10 minutes.. but I'll film all of them and upload the best one


----------



## Laura O (May 6, 2010)

*3x3*: 27.25, 27.47, 28.93, 30.90, 31.36 = 29.10
*Pyraminx*: 12.40, 9.48, 11.78, 15.10, 8.72 = 11.22
*4x4*: (1:45.84), 1:56.76, (2:20.14), 2:19.60, 2:03.27 = 2:06.54
Comment: good start and...


----------



## Edam (May 7, 2010)

*3x3*(15.22), 16.63, 15.86, (20.00), 16.91 = *16.47* 
*4x4* (1:27.33), 1:30.80, (1:45.43), 1:29.44, 1:30.15 = *1:30.13*
*5x5* (2:32.96), (2:59.56), 2:55.06, 2:41.83, 2:41.75 = *2:46.21* _sucks_


----------



## coinman (May 7, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Whole average
> ...



It's simple, just do a sub 2 minutes average


----------



## wsc78 (May 7, 2010)

2x2 - 6.16, 6.96, 7.69, 7.67, 7.91 = 7.44 AVG
3x3 - 23.87, 26.33, 18.41, 25.49, 28.27 = 25.23 AVG
Magic - 2.47, 2.31, 2.43, 2.52, 2.63 = 2.47 AVG


----------



## LarsN (May 7, 2010)

4x4x4bld: 8:14.03, dnf(8:44.38), dns = 8:14.03
Comment: These two were my first ever sub9. I changed my memo order which seemed to help a lot. The dnf was because of a wrong setup move.

5x5x5bld: dnf, dnf, dnf = dnf 
Comment: Here we go again  Well I guess it was my own fault since I tried to push memo again. I'm not posting the times as they are way off because of multible minutes used to try and remember the memo (which I couldn't). Usually it was the x-centers. In my next solve I will memo x-centers last and execute them first.


----------



## Faz (May 7, 2010)

2x2: 1.90, 3.55, 3.09, 1.83, 3.17 = 2.72
3x3: 9.48, 12.92, 11.25, 11.20, 9.14 = 10.64
4x4: 48.71, 49.74, 49.27, 46.43, 42.19 = lol
Why do I suck so bad at weekly comp 4x4?
5x5: 1:15.67, 1:13.87, 1:22.25, 1:28.03, 1:12.39 = 1:17.26
6x6:
7x7:
2x2 BLD: 8.31, 12.78+, 8.65 = 8.31
3x3 BLD: 1:19.22, DNF, 1:16.84 = 1:16.84
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNS yet.
1. Epic fail
2. 3 edges 6 centers.
Multi BLD:
3x3 WF:
3x3 OH: 16.13, 13.59, 16.69, 16.31, 21.99 = 16.38 
3x3 MTS:
2-4 relay: 1:02.54
2-5 relay:
Clock: 25.28, 19.88, 23.69, 34.55, 16.06 = 22.95
Haven't done this for a week or so. Last solve was the only good one.
Megaminx: 1:11.47, 1:16.39, 1:19.04, 1:12.26, 1:14.89 = 1:14.51
Pyraminx: 7.21, 10.29, 3.89, 7.82, 6.34 = 7.12 lolfail
Square-1: 22.66, 27.05, 24.52, 30.44, 27.93 = 26.50


----------



## gavnasty (May 7, 2010)

3x3:
(21.17), 19.50, (16.56), 19.28, 17.98
Average: 18.92

3x3 Match the Scramble:
1:38.80, 1:35.42, (DNF), (1:34.23), 2:14.14
Average: 1:49.45

3x3 OH
(52.95), 37.30, (30.09), 34.83, 37.59
Average: 36.57


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 7, 2010)

Michael Erskine
2x2x2: (13.14), 11.06, 12.62, 12.52, (10.88) = 12.07
3x3x3: (30.77), (45.53), 35.25, 37.11, 36.58 = 36.31
4x4x4: (2:44.88), 2:32.28, 2:15.23, 2:26.72, (2:13.72) = 2:24.74
5x5x5: 4:25.19, 4:37.38, (5:08.36), 4:44.69, (4:22.03) = 4:35.75
6x6x6:
7x7x7:
3x3x3 Blindfolded:
3x3x3 One Handed: (1:11.40), 1:26.52, (2:48.56), 1:37.91, 1:22.07 = 1:28.83
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:14.12
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:25.67
Magic: 
Master Magic: 
Clock: 21.68, (20.58), 35.10, (37.49), 33.33 = 30.04
MegaMinx: 4:50.58, (5:58.14), 4:26.69, 4:45.66, (3:57.81) = 4:40.98
PyraMinx: 16.61, 15.80, (9.63), (34.23), 13.57 = 15.33
Square-1: 2:06.67, 1:50.28, 1:51.19, (1:37.72), (2:32.88) = 1:56.05


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 7, 2010)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves:
72


----------



## joey (May 7, 2010)

Aww Simon, shame.

Faz: film 6x6.


----------



## Stini (May 7, 2010)

*FMC: 30 HTM*

Solution: U' L U F R2 D2 B' D2 F2 D' L D F2 L' F2 L' D' L F' L' F D L F2 L' F' L F' L D'

Pre-moves: L D'

2x2x3: U' L U F R2 D2 B' D2
EO: F2 D' L D
F2L minus slot: F2 L'
Leave 3 corners: F L' F. L F2 L' F' L F'

Insert F' L F L' D' L F' L' F D at the dot to cancel 5 moves (heh, fun to use a sub-optimal commutator to cancel more moves )


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 7, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* dnf 21.55 33.22 18.08 43.55 = *32.77* :confused::confused:
*3x3:* 40.61 49.91 43.85 89.31 87.06 = *60.27* :confused:
*4x4:* 3:25.02 3:12.05 3:44.27 3:10.46 4:03.30 = *3:27.11* Bad.
*5x5:* 6:18.84 7:25.01 7:00.91 10:02.79 6:58.96 = *7:08.29* Not as bad as the others 
*2-4Rel:	5:30.98* As bad as the others 

Bld
*2x2BLD:* dnf dnf dnf = *DNF* 
*3x3BLD:* 1:56.05 2:01.22 3:08.27 = *1:56.05*
OK. Major memory lapse on the third (too fast memo)
*4x4BLD:* dnf [9:30] dnf [8:06] 8:26 = *8:26* 
Very good, the first two were not that far off either.
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf dnf [18:56] = *DNF*
I cannot go safe any longer . Although I set out to do that I don't manage
to hold back during execution. The third was my fastest ever albeit a DNF. Both memo and exec sub 10. 
Not too disappointed, trying to keep up with all the speed phantoms 
*Multi:	4/8 = 0 * in 56:23
Lots of small errors. One in analysis, I missed a flipped edge. One I could not recall memory. 
Two (with a 3-cycle edges off) I executed the wrong direction. Still I feel I can make it with
a little bit of luck.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 7, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.19 6.41 5.00 (7.75) (3.30) => 5.53

*3x3:* (24.34) 19.33 (17.98) 19.65 19.69 => 19.55

*4x4:* 1:13.85, 1:31.76, 1:25.10, 1:14.66, 1:29.32 => 1:23.03

Comment: No OLL parities the entire average  Should have been better though...

*5x5:* (3:29.92) 3:22.82 3:13.29 3:11.83 (2:51.70) => 3:15.98

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 18.70 => 18.70

*3x3 OH:* (45.85) 42.62 (35.16) 39.04 36.55 => 39.40

*Magic:* 1.30 1.29 (1.89) 1.24 (1.20) => 1.28

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:46.52

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:40.83


----------



## MTGjumper (May 7, 2010)

2x2: (3.46), 4.31, 4.52, 3.56, (6.07) = 4.13
3x3: 13.20, (13.59), 13.20, (12.12), 13.47 = 13.29
4x4:
5x5:
234;
2345:
OH: 25.57, (32.93), (21.01), 30.55, 26.40 = 27.51
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 18.29 = 18.29
Sq1:

I apologise in advance for my terrible results. I haven't practiced anything but square-1


----------



## dunpeal2064 (May 8, 2010)

3x3: 24.14, (50.70), 26.86, 26.51, (22.44) = 25.84 avg5
1st solve was G, 3rd and 4th were N, 2nd one had a pop up =(


----------



## kprox1994 (May 8, 2010)

*3x3: *37.64, 35.31, 34.60, 30.57, 36.79=35.56 (σ = 0.91)
*Comments: *Dear school, please end soon so that I have more time to practice.
Love, Kprox.


----------



## Kenneth (May 8, 2010)

Pyraminx : *10.82*

10.88 9.87 (8.90) 11.72 (13.71) ... hated the third one :/

3x3x3 : *43.58*

38.14 (DNF) (37.12) 40.12 52.47 ... Messed F2L on all of them   

I really hate 3x3x3, I think I will stop doing it for good.

2x2x2 : *7.48*

7.40 (6.46) (8.96) 7.78 7.26 ... normal

3x3x3 OH : *54.97*

55.56 53.58 (48.23) (57.89) 55.76 ... #3 had ZBLL, near my results for 2H 

4x4x4 : *1:43.37*

(1:33.80) (1:53.81) 1:45.44 1:41.60 1:42.97 ... Ok, was so shaky after the first one, that was a ELL3 skip. On the second I tried some block building in the start, that worked fine but as always slow.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 8, 2010)

*2x2x2* 17.23, 17.08, 43.81, (15.58), (52.11) = 26.04
first time in a few weeks, need to stop messing up OLL

*3x3x3:* (42.23), 52.59, 42.31, (74.14), 47.71 = 47.54
On the > 60 I had a fast F2L and thought I knew the 1 Look OLL... :fp
Nevertheless a new PB 3/5

*4x4x4:* (4:20.76), 7:26.67, 7:23.31, (7:54.75), 6:27.46 = 7:05.81
Definately need to work on my centers and for some reason I screw up OLL PLL much more often than with 3x3x3

*3x3x3 Match the scramble* 12:42.35
My first try... WTF how do people do this?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 8, 2010)

2x2: 4.19, 6.77, 4.83, 5.23, 5.14 = 5.07
recognition fail on last CLL
3x3 OH: 1:03.60, 58.07, 1:07.61, 1:01.69, 1:05.72 = 1:03.67
pretty good for me
3x3:


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 8, 2010)

4x4: 50.64, 49.50, 56.78, 48.28, 59.93 => 52.31

SAD SAD SAD LAST SOLVE I SKREWED UP I WANTED SUB 50 =( =( >_>


----------



## Feryll (May 8, 2010)

3x3: (25.05) 24.05 20.28 (PLL skip, and it still was only decent) (19.46) 21.21 = *21.85*
First two scrambles were horrible, and the rest were decent.

2x2: (7.97) (DNF) (4.18, thought I had XLL skip, would've been my PB) 9.65 8.16 8.47 = (Bad) *8.76*

3x3 Blindfolded: DNF (I forgot about M2 parity when I finished executing edges; just gave up) 2:41.71 (Second best PB) 3:38.25 = *2:41.71*


----------



## Edward_Lin (May 8, 2010)

2x2: (2.58), (5.30), 3.52, 3.16, 2.66= 3.11
3x3: 14.61, 13.31, (11.20), 15.59, (16.41)= 14.51 wtf.........terrible
4x4: (1:03.23), (51.22), 1:01.09, 53.80, 55.13= 56.67
2x2 bld: DNF, DNF, DNF= DNF .....lol
pyraminx: (6.41), 6.47, 6.59, (8.99), 7.69= 6.92


----------



## The Rubik Mai (May 8, 2010)

2x2:4.84,5.78,dnf,5.06,3.53 = *5.22*
3x3:12.28,10.88,11.59,12.27,dnf = *12.05*
4x4:52.53,56.63,1:03.71,1:04.69,1:04.86 = *1:01.68*
5x5:1:45.80,1:48.52,2:04.08,1:46.68,1:46.13 = *1:47.00*
3x3 OH:20.03,19.83,dnf,20.40,18.75 = *20.08*
234Relay: *1:28.15*
2345Relay: *3:02.09*
Magic:1.18,1.31,1.13,1.18,1.19 = *1.18*
Master magic:2.59,3.22,2.83,4.06,2.63 = *2.89*
Pyraminx:9.93,9.02,8.66,14.97,10.46 = *9.80*
SQ1:45.31,52.97,1:09.96,1:13.06,1:13.11 = *1:05.33*


----------



## Gunnar (May 8, 2010)

3x3BLD: 1:47.73, 2:45.46, 1:57.37 => 1:47.73
Comment: First was good. The others I messed up the memo on.


----------



## Micael (May 9, 2010)

speed events done with bld method
*3x3x3:* (55.44) 51.51 (45.51) 50.24 49.14+ = 50.30
*4x4x4:* 5:45.99 5:22.44 (DNF) (4:47.81) 6:48.84 = 5:59.09

*2x2x2BLD: *2:07.33 1:13.00 DNF = 1:13.00
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:58.95 1:59.10 2:23.88 = 1:58.95
*4x4x4BLD:* 16:09.42 DNS DNS
*3x3x3multiBLD:* 11/14 = 8 in 58:58 [39:32]
Two times 2 flipped edges and the other was a bad M2 turn (looks like I did a M', that messed many edges).


----------



## Edmund (May 9, 2010)

2x2
3.89
(2.56), (7.36), 3.33, 4.29, 4.06
Comment: gotta learn eg but ill def take this, tho the 7 was ugly


----------



## PeterV (May 9, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 9.72, (6.28), 7.31, (DNF), 9.44 = *8.82 avg.*

3x3x3: (32.75), 28.21, 26.22, (25.75), 30.55 = *28.33 avg.*

Ugh...bad week. I'll blame it on a stressful week at work.


----------



## Kian (May 9, 2010)

2x2- 5.68, 5.07, 6.03, 5.44, 7.07
3x3- 17.54, 16.75, 15.94, 15.35, 17.52
4x4- 1:28.73, 1:07.04, 1:16.09, 1:15.31, 1:17.04
Clock- 21.98, 23.63, 25.41, 26.46, 21.27
Pyraminx- 13.18, 9.54, 12.11, 10.61, 11.57
3x3 OH- 34.56, 30.15, 29.23, 28.43, 34.41


----------



## Lumej (May 9, 2010)

Lumej

*234:* 2:34.08
*5x5:* 3:54.62, 4:12.73, (3:32.72), (4:35.70), 4:29.44 = 4:12.26 _not good..._
*2x2:* 8.97, (11.48), 9.98, 11.42, (7.41) = 10.12
*4x4:* 1:53.01, 1:55.65, 1:56.58, (2:03.10), (1:41.92) = 1:55.08
*3x3oh:* 1:11.92, (58.06), (1:20.55), 1:00.31, 1:00.42 = 1:04.22
*2345:* 5:55.78 _Yay, PB..._
*3x3:* 23.98, (19.72), 24.32, 23.66, (25.95) = 23.99
*magic:* 2.34, 4.59, 2.15, 2.21, 2.61


----------



## Novriil (May 9, 2010)

2x2: 4.43, 3.20, 3.46, 5.11, 3.50 = *3.80* (σ = 0.45) Very good avg
3x3: 20.02, 18.07, 14.60, 16.69, 18.01 = *17.59* (σ = 0.64) Not very good
4x4: 1:41.93, 1:33.99, 1:32.28, 1:43.71, 1:23.19 = *1:36.07* (σ = 4.21) All had OLL parity
5x5: 2:53.60, 2:49.34, 2:37.67, 3:06.36, 2:41.15 = *2:48.03* (σ = 5.17) Bad
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *2:08.09* Failed
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:33.06*


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 10, 2010)

3x3: 12.43, 13.76, (11.26), 13.39, (14.05) --> 13.19
3x3OH: 23.48, (27.51), (22.35), 24.02, 23.71 --> 23.74
4x4: 1:08.06, 1:14.84, 1:13.03, (1:26.28), (1:00.92) --> 1:11.98
3x3 Match Scramble (This is hard...): (3:45.28), 2:37.08, (1:29.59), 1:40.82, 1:32.17 --> 1:56.69


----------



## ryo (May 10, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(4.06), (DNF), 9.40, 5.59, 5.93 = *6.97*

*3x3x3*
(22.30), (12.38), 15.21, 16.05, 15.81 = *15.69*

*4x4x4*
(1:46.30), (1:25.52), 1:42.15, 1:43.03, 1:36.19 = *1:40.46*
got double parity on all solves...
*
3x3x3 OH*
(49.71), 44.15, (36.05), 40.09, 41.25 = *41.83*

*PyraMinx*
(15.27), 13.25, (10.36), 14.96, 11.34 = *13.18*

*FMC* : *30 HTM*

scramble : D' B2 U B L' B2 F L' B2 L F U R D2 L2 D' L F'

solve :

premove F2 D

B U2 R2 B L' F' D2 _ 2x2x3 bloc _ 7

f L U2 R B' R' B r' _ F2L _ 8 (15)

y M U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 r _ LL _ 11 (26)

U L' D2 B _ undo premove _ 4 (30)

I found another awesome start but not have enough time to use it (F R2 D2 R2 U2 R' B U' B)

Edit :

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
1:26.56, 2:15.68, 50.09 = *50.09*


----------



## bint2d (May 10, 2010)

3x3 BLD: 56.08, DNF, 60.84 -> (56.08)

Bad time for me. :fp

Edit:


Micael said:


> bint2d said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 BLD: 56.08, DNF, 60.84 -> (56.08)
> ...



Good: <50s, Normal: 5x.xxs, Bad: 60+.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 10, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> *4x4* : (59.70), 54.55, (49.10), 53.77, 50.98 = 23.10



Great 4x4 average!!!


----------



## Micael (May 10, 2010)

bint2d said:


> 3x3 BLD: 56.08, DNF, 60.84 -> (56.08)
> 
> Bad time for me. :fp



What is a good time for you? 56sec is still amazing.


----------



## desertbear (May 10, 2010)

*Pyraminx:* (14.92) 9.24 (8.52) 14.75 8.52 = *10.84*

*3x3:* 1:04.02, 1:03.15, (49.55), 1:07.37, (1:11.19) = *1:04.85*

First time cubing in months. Even so, that 3x3 average is painful to see. First over a minute average in God knows how long. Pyraminx...ehh it's okay. I would've been happier with a sub-10. 

But it looks like I've got my work cut out for me!


----------



## @uguste (May 10, 2010)

My first weekly 
*
3x3x3 :* (35.88), 17.64, (16.00), 17.63, 20.25 = *18.51*
Not bad, first was POP
*4x4x4 : *1:41.10, (1:53.88), 1:32.36, (1:16.32), 1:29.39 = *1:34.28* :fp
*OH :*33.29, (31.31), (56.10), 40.01, 36.67 = *36.66* 
*2x2x2 :*7.61, 8.41, (7.35), (10.67), 8.42 = *8.15* 
Total fail...
*234 :*2:04.54
*SQ-1 :*35.81, 44.88, (51.49), (17.12), 48.81 = *43.17*
So bad, but POP on the 1st and PB on the 3rd


----------



## AdvanceFIN (May 10, 2010)

2x2: 2.69, (9.48), 3.81, (2.60), 3.53 = 3.34
Comment: Very good.

3x3: 12.64, (10.99) (14.95), 12.00, 12.90 = 12.51
Comments: PB average with a very nice nl single.


----------



## Cride5 (May 11, 2010)

*2x2:* (5.28), 6.76, 6.68, (9.44), 7.78 => *7.07*

*3x3:* 19.19, 17.23, 17.24, (14.42), (19.52) => *17.89*
Not bad this week  

*2x2 BLD: 2:32.44*
1. DNF [1:46.58 + 1:09.58]
2. 2:44.61 [1:14.98 + 1:29.63]
3. 2:32.44 [1:12.95 + 1:19.49]
Meh, not great but better than last week.

*3x3 BLD: 11:12.07*
1. DNF [8:04.35 + 6:37.12 = 14:41.47 - 3-corners wrong again ... beginning to thing something is up with my method!]
2. 11:12.07 [4:54.37 + 6:17.70 - beautiful! New PB  ]
3. DNS
Finally figured out what I was doing wrong all along. Parity fix at the end, rather than after finishing edges. That explains all the corner DNF's doh :fp

*3x3 FMC: 34 moves*
Solution: U' R F' D B' F' U F' U' R' D' R U' R' D R F U B' D R D B U' L' U' L F U' F' U F U2 F'


Spoiler



F2L-1: U' R F' D B' F' U F' U2 . F U B' D R D B (16/16)
3-corners: U' L' U' L F U' F' U F U2 F' (11/27)
Insert at . : U R' D' R U' R' D R (8/35)
1 move cancels


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 11, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4* : (59.70), 54.55, (49.10), 53.77, 50.98 = 23.10
> ...


I can always rely on you to pick out my mistakes


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 11, 2010)

@uguste said:


> *SQ-1 :*35.81, 44.88, (51.49), (17.12), 48.81 = *43.17*
> So bad, but POP on the 1st and PB on the 3rd



Could it possibly be PB on the 4th?

I might do 3x3 this week seeing as i havent been entering much.


----------



## Anthony (May 11, 2010)

2x2: 2.40, (3.75), 3.21, (2.38), 3.22 = 2.94
Meh.
3x3: (12.55), 11.81, 11.53, (10.19), 11.59 = 11.64
Meh.


----------



## MichaelP. (May 11, 2010)

19.40, 17.15, (20.56), (16.19), 19.15 = 18.57 Almost beat Anthony.


----------



## Tim Major (May 11, 2010)

bint2d said:


> 3x3 BLD: 56.08, DNF, 60.84 -> (56.08)
> 
> Bad time for me. :fp
> 
> ...



Wow. Took a look at your Youtube channel.




And I hadn't even heard of you. Subbed


----------



## janelle (May 11, 2010)

*2x2x2*
7.55, (8.76), 7.61, (7.43), 8.57
Average of 5: *7.91*
Nice 

*3x3x3*
(26.71), 22.38, 25.38, (21.33), 24.26
Average of 5: *24.00*
Woot! Sub25  Really good for me

*3x3x3 OH*
(1:07.54), 56.81, 56.94, 54.65, (45.40)
Average of 5: *56.13*
Yay! New pb average and single


----------



## pierrotlenageur (May 11, 2010)

2x2x2: (8.11) , (10.72) , 8.33 , 8.86 , 10.06 = 9.08
3x3x3: 19.72 , (15.22) , 17.33 , (31.96) , 19.50 = 18.85
4x4x4: 1:11.59 , 1:18.81 , (1:20.90) , (1:03.59) , 1:06.09 = 1:12.16
5x5x5:	2:17.05 , (2:27.53) , (2:12.03) , 2:26.13 , 2:25.08 = 2:22.75
6x6x6: 5:04.63 , (4:19.56) , (5:19.88) , 4:32.31 , 5:13.68 = 4:56.87
7x7x7: 9:20.06 , 8:59.86 , (8:25.25) , 8:45.15 , (DNS) = 9:01.69
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , DNF = DNF 
3x3x3 One Handed: 45.81 , 55.16 , (1:10.77) , 46.63 , (42.28) = 49.20
3x3x3 Match the scramble : (1:31.08) , 1:46.03 , (2:11.59) , 1:31.97 , 1:34.05 = 1:37.35
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:45.83 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:24.22
Magic: 2.00 , (1.84) , (3.46) , 1.91 , 3.09 = 2.33
Clock : 28.68 , 24.56 , (48.06) , 27.47 , (23.13) = 26.90
PyraMinx: (12.25) , 15.83 , 16.44 , (17.86 ), 17.81 = 16.69


----------



## @uguste (May 11, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> @uguste said:
> 
> 
> > *SQ-1 :*35.81, 44.88, (51.49), (17.12), 48.81 = *43.17*
> ...


Of course yes


----------



## sutty17 (May 11, 2010)

2x2x2: (9.54) 7.94 7.04 7.82 (5.43) = 7.60
3x3x3: 18.97 (19.76) 19.63 17.96 (17.56) = 18.85
4x4x4: (1:24.36) 1:16.75 (1:09.23) 1:15.30 1:21.94 = 1:18.00
5x5x5: 2:27.19 (2:35.20) 2:26.93 (2:19.15) 2:20.02 = 2:24.71
6x6x6: 4:55.94 4:51.85 (5:21.29) (4:19.69) 5:06.41 = 4:58.07
7x7x7: 7:36.61 (8:17.50) 8:11.10 (7:31.33) 7:44.58 = 7:50.76
3x3x3 OH: 44.92 39.64 (48.78) (38.34) 42.59 = 42.38
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:55.20
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:16.34
Magic: (1.14) 1.14 1.16 1.16 (1.17) = 1.15
Megaminx: 3:30.00 3:23.61 (3:46.41) 3:19.14 (3:01.52) = 3:24.25
Pyraminx: (12.10) 8.75 (7.78) 10.75 9.98 = 9.83


----------



## aronpm (May 11, 2010)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:28.38), DNF(1:29.75), DNF(1:32.06) = DNF
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF(8:4x.xx), DNF(9:27.84) = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 1/4 = DNF in 14:13.94


----------



## fiqnocchio (May 12, 2010)

*3x3x3*

34.15, (34.81), 28.60, (23.02), 31.26 = 31.34


----------



## Krag (May 12, 2010)

*Henrik Krag*

*2x2x2:* (9.86) 12.66 12.02 12.57 (13.77) *=12.42*

*3x3x3:* 42.00 40.04 (38.24) 41.64 (45.24) *=41.24*

*4x4x4:* (3:31.58) (4:47.81) 3:55.26 4.22:80 4:19.16 *=4:12.43*

*5x5x5:* 9:14.39, (8:07.37), (9:54.65), 9:14.35, 8:12.13 *=8:53.52*

*2-3-4 relay* *=4:38.67*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*7x7x7:* DNF [54:26.26, 26:40], 8:26.34, 8:09.89, 7:34.04, 8:44.64 = *8:26.96*
Comment: BLD solve was off by just 3 inner X centers - I executed the pair QX instead of KX (the image names sound the same, which must have caused it - usually it doesn't cause problems, but this time it did ). I reoriented 27->32. As for the speedsolving, it was very depressing. For the two worst ones, I tried to do some tricky optimizations with the centers, which slowed me down a lot. Very disappointing.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF [29.86], 22.88, DNF [24.75] = *22.88*
Comment: Awful, but still a good overall result. First one was off by 3 corners; third one was off by 2 corners because I forgot to do parity.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:46.34], 2:00.34, 1:50.36 = *1:50.36*
Comment: First one was off by 3 edges.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [6:59.26, 3:28], 9:43.52 [5:58], DNF [7:40.39, 3:58] = *9:43.52*
Comment: Two good fast solves, except that I missed them, and one bad solve, but I got it right. The first one was off by 3 wings; the third was off by 2 X centers.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [19:21.32, 8:39], DNF [15:18.54, 8:40], 16:12.85 [7:40] = *16:12.85*
Comment: Terrible accuracy this week - I was really living dangerously - but I still got a successful solve in everything. First one was off by 5 wings; I memorized it wrong, but realized it and tried to guess what the problem was - I guessed correctly, but then executed the correction incorrectly.  I reoriented 9->12 on the first one. Second one was off by an R', 6 centrals, and 6 wings; the wings were due to skipping a location, and the centrals were due to the R'; I reoriented 4->11 on that one. Third one had 11 centers solved without reorienting - it was a very nice solve.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/10 = 10 points, 56:03.06* [37:33]
Comment: This felt really nice - I needed a success to regain confidence, so I took extra time memorizing. Multi is so much easier if you take time to refresh memory all the way through a couple of times before beginning to solve. This was my first success with my 5 new rooms - it was nice to finally get one with them. I'm very happy with how they turned out.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* DNF [40:05.09, 20:19], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 3 wings, due to solving 2 images in the wrong order. It was terrible to memorize - lots of wing cycles - I hate lots of wing cycles.
*Magic:* 33.91, 28.58, 23.02, 22.69, 16.28 = *24.76*
Comment: Done OHITABLD. It was nice how much I improved with each solve! I think it's going to start getting difficult to improve much from here, though. Stachu is the OHITABLD master - I will forever be a lowly student. 
*Master Magic:* 5.02, 4.44, 5.11, 4.75, 4.13 = *4.74*
*Pyraminx:* 55.96, DNF [43.65], DNF [1:24.22], DNF [1:41.97], 1:20.25 = *DNF*
Comment: Terrible. Second one off by 3 edges, third and fourth had 2 edges flipped.


----------



## kinch2002 (May 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/10 = 10 points, 56:03.06* [37:33]



Wow! I wish I could do this well at multi! Well done!  This motivates me to do more than 2 cubes tonight (nowhere near 10 though!)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/10 = 10 points, 56:03.06* [37:33]
> ...



A 5x5x5 is about like doing 4 cubes, so I'm sure you could handle that many easily tonight. I bet with a few weeks practice you could be doing 10 too. It only took blah about that long (except he jumped all the way to 12), and he improved at about the same rate as you on big cubes BLD.

You kids these days are just too good for me. But it's fun to try to keep up!


----------



## kinch2002 (May 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I might go for 5 just for fun. I tried 4 back in December or January but only got 2/4 (in some ridiculously slow time), so I'll try going to 5 now. Nice to be called a 'kid' for once - I'm certainly older (21) than the majority on here


----------



## guusrs (May 12, 2010)

fmc: F L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U' R U' B' U2 B2 U B' R B R' U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' D (*27*)

Explanation:
pre-scramble move D
F2L-1: F L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U' R U' B' U2 B2 (12)
extra bock: U B' R B R' (17)
F2L + LL: U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' (26)
pre-move correction: D (27)

I found a 10-move F2L-1 (premove [D] + F R2 D2 R2 U2 R' B U' B) but no good continuation within time.

Gus


----------



## Gunnar (May 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> *3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/10 = 10 points, 56:03.06* [37:33]
> Comment: This felt really nice - I needed a success to regain confidence, so I took extra time memorizing. Multi is so much easier if you take time to refresh memory all the way through a couple of times before beginning to solve. This was my first success with my 5 new rooms - it was nice to finally get one with them. I'm very happy with how they turned out.



Wow, impressive Mike!

I'm going for 7 cubes this weekend at Karlstad Open in Sweden. I've gotten 6/7 in 34:42 at home so soon I'm gonna try ten cubes too. I just need to make some new memo paths. I've been hooked on BLD lately. It's a really funny challenge, and I didn't think I could be able to memorize so much information a few months ago.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 12, 2010)

guusrs said:


> fmc: F L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U' R U' B' U2 B2 U B' R B R' U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' D (*27*)
> 
> Explanation:
> pre-scramble move D
> ...




That solution is wow.


----------



## ryo (May 12, 2010)

'rio said:


> I found another awesome start but not have enough time to use it (F R2 D2 R2 U2 R' B U' B)






guusrs said:


> I found a 10-move F2L-1 (premove [D] + F R2 D2 R2 U2 R' B U' B) but no good continuation within time.
> 
> Gus


----------



## kinch2002 (May 13, 2010)

2x2x2: (3.96), (5.96), 4.66, 5.44, 5.16 = 5.09
3x3x3: (13.61), 14.66, 15.15, (16.08), 15.33 = 15.05
Crazy for me. Didn't manage to roll to a sub-15 avg12 though 
4x4x4: (1:05.00), 1:07.87, 1:09.92, (1:13.24), 1:06.75 = 1:08.18
5x5x5: (2:19.08), 2:25.65, 2:25.69, (2:27.86), 2:19.64 = 2:23.66
7x7x7: 7:46.55, 7:47.98, (7:34.54), 7:35.62, 7:58.53 = 7:43.38
2x2x2BLD: DNF, 17.86+, 14.23 = 14.23
Both speedbld. 2nd one I just figured the CLL case and left myself with a +2. Last one I could see the AUF easily
3x3x3BLD: 2:04.54, 2:08.76, 2:06.89 = 2:04.54
Consistent eh?
4x4x4BLD: 7:43.23 [3:27.98]
5x5x5BLD: 13:20.29 [5:16.35], DNF, DNS = 13:20.29
 Crazy memo on the first one, but had about a minute pause in the middle of execution which was a shame. I got lost half way through a centre comm on the 2nd scramble. Forgot to do the last one - might try it in a moment if I'm not too tired (2am now)
MultiBLD: 5/5 30:08.23 [20:10.45]
 Nice and safe memo with lots of recalls. Slow execution for safety too - no need to rush really. I did 3 cubes with letters, 1 numbers, 1 visual. All Classic Pochmann except the numbers one (3OP). I executed in order apart from the visual one which I memoed last and executed first
OH: 27.67, 27.87, (28.63), 26.56, (24.56) = 27.37
Feet: (1:54.65), 1:53.13, 1:43.64, 1:36.80, (1:35.73) = 1:44.52
MTS: 56.43, (57.32), 53.42, (49.35), 50.87 = 53.57
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:31.86
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:57.49
Megaminx: 2:59.76, 2:59.16, 2:52.34, (2:46.89), (3:02.15) = 2:57.09
Pyraminx: 7.05, 7.38, 8.05, (6.90), (8.15) = 7.49
Square-1: (1:12.91), 41.65, 44.58, (33.97), 1:08.53 = 51.59
2 parities of course 
Clock: 8.13, (8.09), 8.57, 8.32, (8.68) = 8.34


----------



## kprox1994 (May 13, 2010)

Didn't want to find my original post, so...
*Pyraminx:* 39.88, 26.02, 20.22, 54.91, 18.76=28.70 (σ = 8.25)


----------



## mande (May 13, 2010)

guusrs said:


> fmc: F L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U' R U' B' U2 B2 U B' R B R' U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' D (*27*)
> 
> Explanation:
> pre-scramble move D
> ...



Darn, I was hoping to come first this time. Nice solution you got there.


----------



## Zane_C (May 13, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (6.50), (11.17), 7.51, 8.88, 8.05 = *8.14*
_That was bad._
*3x3x3*: 17.71, 19.11, (20.27), (17.65), 19.44 = *18.75*
*4x4x4*: 2:10.16, 2:00.41, (2:21.30), (1:57.79), 2:02.10 = *2:04.22*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay*: = *2:31.66*
*3x3x3 OH*: 34.00, 35.01, (33.40), (37.93), 33.66 = *34.22*
*Pyraminx*: (23.78), 22.77, (10.78), 19.02, 16.86 = *19.55*
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF, 44.53, DNF = *44.53*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(2:19.85), DNF(1:18.09), 2:08.52 = *2:08.52*
_On the second I wasted too much time because I stuffed up the memo._
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF(19:15), DNF, DNF(19:55) = *DNF*
_8 centers (Know why), memorised wrong, 3 edges and 2 flipped corners. (corners explained not sure about the edges)_
*3x3 Multi BLD*: = *1/2 (7:47.38)*
_Don't know why the first was off._


----------



## x-colo-x (May 13, 2010)

3BLD 1:32.62, 1:41.81, DNF = 1:32.62
Pop in 2nd and 3rd solve


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 13, 2010)

*Results week 19*

Congratulations Simon again. But Daniel is getting closer 

*2x2x2*(43)

 2.72 fazrulz
 2.77 SimonWestlund
 2.94 Anthony
 3.11 Edward_Lin
 3.34 AdvanceFIN
 3.37 Baian Liu
 3.44 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3.71 nlCuber22
 3.80 Novriil
 3.89 Edmund
 4.12 Neo63
 4.13 MTGjumper
 5.07 cincyaviation
 5.09 kinch2002
 5.23 The Rubik Mai
 5.46 04mucklowd
 5.53 Evan Liu
 5.53 cubedude7
 5.72 Kian
 5.78 sz35
 6.22 Elliot
 6.23 mande
 6.97 'rio
 7.07 Cride5
 7.12 ManasijV
 7.44 wsc78
 7.48 Kenneth
 7.60 sutty17
 7.91 janelle
 8.15 Zane_C
 8.33 @uguste
 8.76 Feryll
 8.82 PeterV
 9.08 pierrotlenageur
 9.90 jamesdeanludlow
 10.12 Lumej
 11.10 bamboocha
 12.07 jave
 12.07 MichaelErskine
 12.42 tres.60
 26.04 Cubenovice
 32.77 MatsBergsten
 DNF Sir E Brum
*3x3x3 *(54)

 10.64 fazrulz
 11.05 SimonWestlund
 11.64 Anthony
 12.05 The Rubik Mai
 12.37 Yes, We Can!
 12.51 AdvanceFIN
 13.03 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.19 deathbypapercutz
 13.29 MTGjumper
 14.09 ManasijV
 14.45 nlCuber22
 14.50 Edward_Lin
 15.05 kinch2002
 15.68 Neo63
 15.69 'rio
 16.47 Edam
 16.65 sz35
 16.74 Kian
 17.33 Baian Liu
 17.59 Novriil
 17.89 Cride5
 18.08 04mucklowd
 18.31 mande
 18.31 cubedude7
 18.34 Elliot
 18.51 @uguste
 18.75 Zane_C
 18.85 pierrotlenageur
 18.85 sutty17
 18.92 gavnasty
 19.56 Evan Liu
 21.56 Sir E Brum
 21.85 Feryll
 21.99 jamesdeanludlow
 23.99 Lumej
 24.01 janelle
 25.23 wsc78
 25.52 bamboocha
 25.84 dunpeal2064
 26.85 coinman
 28.33 PeterV
 29.10 larf
 29.96 jave
 31.34 fiqnocchio
 33.50 megaminxwin
 35.57 kprox1994
 36.31 MichaelErskine
 41.23 tres.60
 43.58 Kenneth
 47.54 Cubenovice
 50.30 Micael
 1:00.27 MatsBergsten
 1:04.85 desertbear
 DNF Kirjava
*4x4x4*(33)

 48.14 fazrulz
 51.43 SimonWestlund
 52.31 rachmaninovian
 53.10 Hyprul 9-ty2
 56.67 Edward_Lin
 1:01.68 The Rubik Mai
 1:07.41 sz35
 1:08.18 kinch2002
 1:11.98 deathbypapercutz
 1:12.16 pierrotlenageur
 1:15.46 cubedude7
 1:16.15 Kian
 1:18.00 sutty17
 1:23.03 Evan Liu
 1:24.87 jamesdeanludlow
 1:28.57 04mucklowd
 1:30.13 Edam
 1:34.28 @uguste
 1:36.07 Novriil
 1:40.46 'rio
 1:43.34 Kenneth
 1:44.01 ManasijV
 1:45.15 jave
 1:55.08 Lumej
 2:04.22 Zane_C
 2:06.54 larf
 2:20.15 bamboocha
 2:24.74 MichaelErskine
 3:18.19 Sir E Brum
 3:27.11 MatsBergsten
 4:12.41 tres.60
 5:59.09 Micael
 7:05.81 Cubenovice
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:17.26 fazrulz
 1:39.72 SimonWestlund
 1:42.87 Yes, We Can!
 1:47.11 The Rubik Mai
 1:57.28 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:59.50 sz35
 2:16.33 cubedude7
 2:22.65 04mucklowd
 2:22.75 pierrotlenageur
 2:23.66 kinch2002
 2:24.71 sutty17
 2:34.59 jamesdeanludlow
 2:46.21 Edam
 2:48.03 Novriil
 3:15.98 Evan Liu
 3:43.28 jave
 4:12.26 Lumej
 4:35.75 MichaelErskine
 6:11.96 Sir E Brum
 7:08.29 MatsBergsten
 8:53.62 tres.60
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:00.22 SimonWestlund
 4:05.99 cubedude7
 4:44.72 jamesdeanludlow
 4:56.87 pierrotlenageur
 4:58.07 sutty17
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(7)

 5:01.26 SimonWestlund
 6:41.13 cubedude7
 7:27.61 jamesdeanludlow
 7:43.38 kinch2002
 7:50.76 sutty17
 8:26.96 Mike Hughey
 9:01.69 pierrotlenageur
*3x3 one handed*(32)

 16.38 fazrulz
 19.85 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.10 The Rubik Mai
 20.93 SimonWestlund
 23.74 deathbypapercutz
 24.80 ManasijV
 27.37 kinch2002
 27.51 MTGjumper
 28.03 Yes, We Can!
 29.70 Neo63
 30.55 Elliot
 31.26 Kian
 32.15 sz35
 34.22 Zane_C
 36.57 gavnasty
 37.78 @uguste
 38.75 mande
 39.40 Evan Liu
 41.83 'rio
 42.38 sutty17
 42.92 Baian Liu
 46.18 04mucklowd
 49.20 pierrotlenageur
 52.32 cubedude7
 54.97 Kenneth
 55.94 bamboocha
 56.13 janelle
 1:03.58 jave
 1:03.67 cincyaviation
 1:04.22 Lumej
 1:06.90 jamesdeanludlow
 1:28.83 MichaelErskine
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:44.52 kinch2002
 2:10.59 SimonWestlund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(21)

 7.07 SimonWestlund
 8.31 fazrulz
 14.23 kinch2002
 17.39 Hyprul 9-ty2
 18.29 MTGjumper
 18.39 ManasijV
 18.70 Evan Liu
 22.88 Mike Hughey
 24.29 cubedude7
 24.72 Yes, We Can!
 28.55 jamesdeanludlow
 44.53 Zane_C
 48.28 sz35
 50.09 'rio
 54.13 Neo63
 1:13.00 Micael
 2:32.44 Cride5
 DNF pierrotlenageur
 DNF Edward_Lin
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF 04mucklowd
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 56.08 bint2d
 1:13.08 ManasijV
 1:16.84 fazrulz
 1:26.96 SimonWestlund
 1:32.62 x-colo-x
 1:37.62 cubedude7
 1:47.73 Gunnar
 1:50.36 Mike Hughey
 1:56.05 MatsBergsten
 1:56.65 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:58.95 Micael
 2:04.54 kinch2002
 2:08.52 Zane_C
 2:21.77 Yes, We Can!
 2:41.71 Feryll
11:12.07 Cride5
 DNF aronpm
 DNF sz35
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 7:43.23 kinch2002
 8:14.03 LarsN
 8:26.00 MatsBergsten
 9:43.52 Mike Hughey
10:12.09 SimonWestlund
16:09.42 Micael
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
 DNF fazrulz
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

13:20.29 kinch2002
16:12.85 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF LarsN
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

10/10 Mike Hughey
11/14 Micael
5/5 kinch2002
3/3 Yes, We Can!
2/2 SimonWestlund
2/3 ManasijV
1/2 Zane_C
4/8 MatsBergsten
1/4 aronpm
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 53.57 kinch2002
 1:11.74 SimonWestlund
 1:37.35 pierrotlenageur
 1:49.45 gavnasty
 1:56.06 jamesdeanludlow
 1:56.69 deathbypapercutz
 3:20.54 jave
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 1:02.54 fazrulz
 1:10.24 SimonWestlund
 1:25.93 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:28.15 The Rubik Mai
 1:31.86 kinch2002
 1:41.40 sz35
 1:44.43 04mucklowd
 1:45.83 pierrotlenageur
 1:46.52 Evan Liu
 1:48.91 cubedude7
 1:55.20 sutty17
 2:04.54 @uguste
 2:07.89 jamesdeanludlow
 2:08.09 Novriil
 2:18.42 ManasijV
 2:31.66 Zane_C
 2:34.08 Lumej
 2:39.33 jave
 3:14.12 MichaelErskine
 4:38.67 tres.60
 5:30.98 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 3:02.09 The Rubik Mai
 3:02.83 SimonWestlund
 3:24.26 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:57.49 kinch2002
 4:16.34 sutty17
 4:16.40 04mucklowd
 4:24.22 pierrotlenageur
 4:33.06 Novriil
 4:40.83 Evan Liu
 4:51.96 jamesdeanludlow
 5:36.19 jave
 5:55.78 Lumej
 7:25.67 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(11)

 1.15 sutty17
 1.18 The Rubik Mai
 1.28 Evan Liu
 1.61 SimonWestlund
 1.65 04mucklowd
 1.75 jamesdeanludlow
 2.33 pierrotlenageur
 2.39 Lumej
 2.47 wsc78
 3.69 jave
 24.76 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.98 The Rubik Mai
 3.06 jamesdeanludlow
 4.04 04mucklowd
 4.08 SimonWestlund
 4.74 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(9)

 8.34 kinch2002
 10.73 SimonWestlund
 13.06 cubedude7
 16.23 jamesdeanludlow
 18.15 Inf3rn0
 22.95 fazrulz
 23.67 Kian
 26.90 pierrotlenageur
 30.04 MichaelErskine
*Pyraminx*(20)

 4.23 SimonWestlund
 6.25 Neo63
 6.92 Edward_Lin
 7.12 fazrulz
 7.49 kinch2002
 8.94 cubedude7
 9.80 The Rubik Mai
 9.83 sutty17
 10.06 Yes, We Can!
 10.82 Kenneth
 10.84 desertbear
 11.22 larf
 11.43 Kian
 13.18 'rio
 15.33 MichaelErskine
 16.69 pierrotlenageur
 16.86 jamesdeanludlow
 19.55 Zane_C
 28.71 kprox1994
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:01.35 SimonWestlund
 1:14.51 fazrulz
 1:26.84 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:43.66 04mucklowd
 2:10.29 cubedude7
 2:57.09 kinch2002
 3:19.42 jamesdeanludlow
 3:24.25 sutty17
 4:40.98 MichaelErskine
*Square-1*(11)

 13.94 MTGjumper
 20.07 SimonWestlund
 26.50 fazrulz
 26.53 cubedude7
 39.09 Hyprul 9-ty2
 45.62 @uguste
 51.59 kinch2002
 1:05.33 The Rubik Mai
 1:19.19 jamesdeanludlow
 1:22.10 jave
 1:56.05 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

27 guusrs
28 mande
30 'rio
30 Stini
34 Cride5
34 PM 1729
51 Sir E Brum
55 jamesdeanludlow
72 Tyjet66

*Contest results*

412 SimonWestlund
344 kinch2002
319 fazrulz
273 Hyprul 9-ty2
251 The Rubik Mai
242 cubedude7
192 jamesdeanludlow
181 sutty17
179 sz35
176 04mucklowd
175 ManasijV
175 pierrotlenageur
162 Evan Liu
160 Yes, We Can!
147 MTGjumper
145 Edward_Lin
139 'rio
137 Neo63
134 Zane_C
133 Kian
126 Novriil
117 deathbypapercutz
114 Mike Hughey
110 @uguste
98 Anthony
97 mande
95 Baian Liu
93 AdvanceFIN
90 Cride5
85 nlCuber22
84 Elliot
84 jave
81 Lumej
77 Edam
77 MatsBergsten
74 Micael
72 MichaelErskine
70 Kenneth
59 Sir E Brum
58 gavnasty
51 bamboocha
49 janelle
48 Feryll
45 wsc78
41 cincyaviation
39 larf
36 Edmund
35 rachmaninovian
33 tres.60
30 PeterV
26 LarsN
23 bint2d
19 dunpeal2064
19 guusrs
19 x-colo-x
18 coinman
18 Cubenovice
18 aronpm
17 Stini
17 Gunnar
17 desertbear
16 kprox1994
15 PM 1729
14 fiqnocchio
13 megaminxwin
11 Tyjet66
7 Inf3rn0
4 Kirjava


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 13, 2010)

Sorry again Mats 

I just had to do one as warm-up for this weekend, but I've been really busy today and yesterday, so I havn't been able to do it untill now.

4x4 BLD: 10:12.09, DNS, DNS = 10:12.09 - meh :/


----------



## kinch2002 (May 13, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> Sorry again Mats
> 
> I just had to do one as warm-up for this weekend, but I've been really busy today and yesterday, so I havn't been able to do it untill now.
> 
> 4x4 BLD: 10:12.09, DNS, DNS = 10:12.09 - meh :/



On that note, good luck to Mats, Simon and anyone else competing! Hope you get some nice 4blds


----------



## MTGjumper (May 13, 2010)

Eugh. I thought I had time to do sq1 tonight


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 13, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Eugh. I thought I had time to do sq1 tonight



Do them tonight and I will get both Simon'ses results tomorrow morning.

EDIT:
@Simon & Simon: I don't mind adding some late entries, it is totally ok. But with Mike at 
the helm it is nowadays Thursdays to Wednesdays that is the schedule. We now rely on 
him to post the new competitions on time. No one needs to wonder, 'Hmm, does the next
comp starts Wednesday or Thursday or Friday or Saturday??' 

So Wednesday night is the last time to schedule doing events. Then if you don't make it
or just forget to post it is ok. (And as I said, it still is )

@Mike: Splendid Multi 

@Daniel: thanks, I may need it. The major question for the Karlstad competition is how
many new swedish NR:s Simon is going to get/set. (Do feel the pressure Simon )


----------



## MTGjumper (May 13, 2010)

Quick warm up, let's see how it goes:

Sq1: (10.45), 14.68, 13.94, 13.20, (18.61) = 13.94

Normal


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 14, 2010)

Mats, Joris (cubedude7)´s 7x7 solves aren´t included.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 14, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Mats, Joris (cubedude7)´s 7x7 solves aren´t included.



OK, now it is. In my infile there's just blanks after 7x7x7, so he must have edited that one in after my downloading the results.

But I am missing your post? I cannot find it


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 14, 2010)

I quit, remember?


----------



## sz35 (May 19, 2010)

I'm sorry I post it so late but only today I found the time to do it. If it's too late, just don't add me to the list. If you add me, I will greatly appreciate it.

*FMC* F2 U R2 D' F2 U' R U2 R2 U' R B' L' B2 L2 B U' L U R B D B2 D' B' D B D' R' D' B U' B2 D B' D' B2 D U B U
*41 Moves*


Spoiler



*Explanation:*
(Premove: U)
2x2x2: F2 U R2 D' F2 U' R U2 R' (9/9)
2x2x3: R' U' R (3/11)
F2L: B' L' B2 L2 B U' L U (8/19)
OLL: R B D B2 D' B' D B' D B D' R' (10/29)
PLL: D' B U' B2 D B' D' B2 D U B (11/40)
Undo pemove: U (1/41)


Vey nice. This is first try on weekly comp and my third try ever.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 19, 2010)

sz35 said:


> I'm sorry I post it so late but only today I found the time to do it. If it's too late, just don't add me to the list. If you add me, I will greatly appreciate it.
> 
> *FMC* F2 U R2 D' F2 U' R U2 R2 U' R B' L' B2 L2 B U' L U R B D B2 D' B' D B D' R' D' B U' B2 D B' D' B2 D U B U
> *41 Moves*
> ...



This is well too late, the most recent Weekly Comp can be found here


----------

